# where to buy a microwave?



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

just moved into a house in alharin el grande and there isnt one lol ,where is the best place to get one , we also need to purchase a double bed on a tight budget so any advice on where to shop for household goods would be appriciated thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ikea???? They will do the double bed and probably a microwave. That said, if you're ok with second hand stuff then myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com - the local paper classifieds!!!?

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... or this Stuff for Sale in Spain- Post a Free Ad with our Online Classifieds

Jo xxx


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

thank you jo jo have found a place in alharin de la torre for a bed and all proceeds go to an animal charity! so wull be paying them a visit


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

nanny san said:


> thank you jo jo have found a place in alharin de la torre for a bed and all proceeds go to an animal charity! so wull be paying them a visit


Guessing you mabe have 2 single beds??? 

If the charity place doesn't have anything, I'm told that tying the single bed legs together with cable ties, then buying a double/kingsize mattress topper works very well!


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

brocher said:


> Guessing you mabe have 2 single beds???
> 
> If the charity place doesn't have anything, I'm told that tying the single bed legs together with cable ties, then buying a double/kingsize mattress topper works very well!


we do have a double bed but need another for when the family visit  but like the tip and will keep it in mind for future reference


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

nanny san said:


> we do have a double bed but need another for when the family visit  but like the tip and will keep it in mind for future reference


Try the buy and sell sites on Facebook.You have probably half a dozen to go at or the Friday ads.You will definitely find what you are looking for or you can even post wanted.Oh I forgot furniture land.Think they are in Alhaurin or Coin or if you are not happy with second hand there is Makro near the airport.Hope this helps.Have a nice day.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

soulboy said:


> Try the buy and sell sites on Facebook.You have probably half a dozen to go at or the Friday ads.You will definitely find what you are looking for or you can even post wanted.Oh I forgot furniture land.Think they are in Alhaurin or Coin or if you are not happy with second hand there is Makro near the airport.Hope this helps.Have a nice day.


Absolutely use the FB pages for all your needs in AEG--- the FB pages are Coin and the surrounding areas for you.On those you will find all the info. you will possibly need and a friendly local community very happy to help newcomers as much as they can.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a "Cash Converters" type of place opposite Mercadona in AEG, there were a couple of microwaves in there last Wednesday for very little money if you care to go down that road!


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/192438050818453/ this is the coin & alhaurin group


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spanish_lad said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/192438050818453/ this is the coin & alhaurin group



I'm on there 

Jo xxx


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

i hope you´ve found a bargin or two


----------

